# FS: Pharos LED 90W High quality Cree LEDS w/ controller



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I decided to do some diy pendants for my new tank. This fixture alone is not enough to cover 36" L.

These are high quality LEDS. better than Aqua Illuminations. The par reading is also much higher. (e.g. 6" Pharos 90w: 3000, AI 72W:1500)

Been used for around 10 months now. I still have the original box and instructions manual. Kept in pretty good condition.

Asking for $300.

Here it is on my ada 60p (60cm l) at 70%



Pick up at King Ed's Parking lot


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have AI's & a Pharo's, the Pharo's is a great light and does an awsome job on my 60 g cube, the AI's on my 90 g are also doing a good job, so to say one is better than the other is an opinion. I think it depends on the application IMO. 
Having said all this, $300 is a good deal for the Pharo's & contoller.
Good luck with your sale.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

The Guy said:


> I have AI's & a Pharo's, the Pharo's is a great light and does an awsome job on my 60 g cube, the AI's on my 90 g are also doing a good job, so to say one is better than the other is an opinion. I think it depends on the application IMO.
> Having said all this, $300 is a good deal for the Pharo's & contoller.
> Good luck with your sale.


Definitely. Thank you kindly for the input. I was comparing apples to oranges when I shouldn't have.

Everyone who is interested are more than welcome to drop by and take a look! See for yourself. I would recommend this light to be used on deeper tanks(cube), the light penetration is pretty awesome, with no disco effect.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

And a bumpp

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

The Guy said:


> I have AI's & a Pharo's, the Pharo's is a great light and does an awsome job on my 60 g cube, the AI's on my 90 g are also doing a good job, so to say one is better than the other is an opinion. I think it depends on the application IMO.
> Having said all this, $300 is a good deal for the Pharo's & contoller.
> Good luck with your sale.


The PAR is going to be higher hands down due to the higher output on Pharos. Pharos is more comparable to VEGA


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

aQ.LED said:


> The PAR is going to be higher hands down due to the higher output on Pharos. Pharos is more comparable to VEGA


Thanks man. BTW did you sell the used ones you had? I might just buy another one if I don't sell this on time.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

all the used one are sold, sorry bud


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

AdobeOtoCat said:


> Definitely. Thank you kindly for the input. I was comparing apples to oranges when I shouldn't have.
> 
> Everyone who is interested are more than welcome to drop by and take a look! See for yourself. I would recommend this light to be used on deeper tanks(cube), the light penetration is pretty awesome, with no disco effect.


Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Bump. Any offers?

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

$250 firm

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Last bump before deciding to just buy another unit.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk

Thread closed. Found another unit


----------

